

Don’t study Latin if you want to become a better programmer - tyn
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2014/04/04/dont-study-latin-if-you-want-to-become-a-better-programmer/

======
senorsmile
Or for those of us who actually like learning, we'll keep on studying Latin
and physics and anything else we feel like.

~~~
Delmania
That attitude represents the wrong way to read the article. He's not arguing
against learning in general, but the claims that knowledge is transferable.
Study Latin if you're genuinely interested in learning Latin, don't study it
because you think it will help you be a better programmer.

------
jsundram
TL;DR: "If you want to become a great software engineer, learn to program
better"

